# First name to go with Brenda?



## NDH

Help! We're dead set on Brenda as the middle name if we have a girl as its MILs name and we agreed to use our parents' names for middle names. MILs middle name is Elise which I think is a lot nicer and easier to find a name to go with but DH won't consider using it instead.

Which leaves us stuck because I can't think of anything that flows nicely with Brenda. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Sapphire83

With the middle name ending in an 'a', I would pick a first name that doesn't.

Charlotte
Evelyn
Madeleine
Eleanor
Catherine
Vivian


----------



## NDH

Yeah. DDs first and middle names both end with A but it sounds OK together. But I know that Brenda definitely wouldn't go with a name ending with A. Which wipes out all the girl names that were on the list that we'd discussed and finally agreed on the last time around. Dh is very picky. 

Our number 3 choice for a girl name was Chloe which I don't think goes with Brenda at all. 

Eleanor and Vivian he vetoed last time.


----------



## silver_dimond

That's a hard name to match not sure if these go but thought would try and help 
Evelyn Brenda 
Katie Brenda 
Abigail Brenda
Lily Brenda
Lois Brenda


----------



## silver_dimond

But if you have a name you love just use it as u don't often here both names ever said together other than when a baby is first born x


----------



## bumblebeexo

Maddison Brenda
Stephanie Brenda
Caitlin Brenda
Christina Brenda
Olivia Brenda
Liliana Brenda
Gracelyn Brenda
Sadie Brenda
Faye Brenda
Megan Brenda
Nicole Brenda
Rachel Brenda


----------



## LadyBelle

That's a tough one!

Madison Brenda
Lillian Brenda
Jillian Brenda
Elizabeth Brenda
Amelie Brenda


----------

